# Need Compressor Repair Help



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Have a 33gal Craftsman Compressor I bought a while ago on craigslist for $75. Ran great and held pressure pretty well.

Past weekend, brought it out to the inlaws to start renos for when wife and I move in over the summer and they move cross country.

When I unloaded it, the grounding prong was missing. Shrugged and plugged it in to charge it up. Ran fine. Turned it off and unplugged it since I would not be standing next to it to watch for safety. Ran the tank down, went back and it would not turn on. Fiddled with the connections for the cord and got it to charge up again. But this time saw it went up to almost 160 psi before I killed it. The switch is a 150 cut out. Ran it down again and then nothing. Couldn't get it back.

Found the cord on amazon so all set there. Problem is the pressure switch is 100+ and out of stock most places. It is a 2 port 125 / 150. Started to look at the off brand switches on amazon and am getting lost with the port numbers (can I just plug the extra ones) psi settings, would it fit, etc. I am familiar with working with high pressure air lines from fiddling with my paintball guns that run anywhere from 200-900 psi. Just don't want to mess with this sucker without a lot more knowledge.

Help me save this from the dump! Please!

Problem is also that the compressor is 45 miles away and I am not planning on being back there until the 21st.

Model: Craftsman 919.167340
Pressure Switch: http://www.amazon.ca/Craftsman-Z-D23378-Compressor-Pressure-Switch/dp/B009YESXKM

I attached the manual


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

First thing I would do with any compressor is check the relief isn't stuck (pull the ring while there is some pressure). You could look in the switch to see if things are stuck and/or adjust it although I understand why you would simply opt for a new switch. I am sure someone else will chime in with info, my sources are all in Canada so probably not much help.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Good point, I drained it using the valve on the bottom and not the check valve.

Last time I pulled it though it was smooth. The problem at the time of not working, it was at 20psi. 

I am thinking cord first then switch second. Maybe it would not run because I was missing the ground. I did open the switch up and the springs for the contacts appeared ok. The contacts had some corrosion that I scraped off. Still nothing. It was the end of a long day and I had a screw it feeling at the time. I should have brought it back home so I could mess with it. 

Worse case, if I cannot find a switch in the 20-40 $ range on amazon (they are there, just need to be sure it would fit, a lot of choices) I will pull the entire unit off and take it apart until I find the problem. Ohm test, cleaning, rewire etc.

Thanks


----------

